
Advice on Downgrading Adobe Flash - yarapavan
https://lonesysadmin.net/2017/10/17/advice-on-downgrading-adobe-flash/
======
yarapavan
VMWare KB referenced in this article at
[https://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?cmd=d...](https://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?cmd=displayKC&docType=kc&externalId=2151945&sliceId=1&docTypeID=DT_KB_1_1&dialogID=629488456&stateId=0%200%20629496789)

